# Camomile/manzanilla in Mexican cuisine



## Nannsi (Aug 29, 2005)

I was leaving a popular local Mexican restaurant recently, and the aroma of manzanilla wafting through the parking lot was unmistakable.  I couldn't think of a single thing they could be making, outside of tea, that could account for it.  I use the usual chiles/cumin/Mexican oregano/garlic/etc as flavorings, but this threw me. What else could they have been using it for?


----------



## Magia (Aug 29, 2005)

Manzanilla en almibar, o jalea de manzanilla...
You know, camomile dessert, either cooked camomile in it's own juices, with sugar, to make a syrup, or camomile marmalade.  Or maybe a sweet and sour sauce for chicken, or duck. Or camomile syrup for buñuelos (dumplings) or some other dessert... ice-cream topping.  Just about anything really.  The best part of cooking is using one's imagination to do it, after all


----------



## Nannsi (Aug 29, 2005)

Oooh--I'll bet it was for the buñuelos,  I know those were on the menu.

I've searched all over the internet and couldn't find any recipes, only definitions (I know what it is) and sources. Thanks!  

If you have any recipes, feel free to enlighten me.  In the meantime, I'm tempted to experiment


----------



## Magia (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a recipe for buñuelos de aniz, but I'll bet you could transform it into buñuelos de manzanilla...
Interested?  (I have it in spanish thoug, so I would have to  translate ...   )


----------



## Nannsi (Aug 30, 2005)

Sure!  I'd love that, if it's not too much trouble.  Or you could just post it en español.  Although it might not help other members who could be interested.

Anyway, after your post I googled "almibar" and got a lot of Spanish language websites with recipes.  I know enough español to understand them if I go painfully slowly and think really hard.  The auto translations to English are hilarious.  You ought to try it--you'll get a chuckle or two.

 
Thanks!


----------



## Stanford (May 17, 2007)

I came to this web site specifically looking for recipes for camomile/manzanilla: PLEASE pass on what you have engilish or spanish por favor!


----------



## Lugaru (May 18, 2007)

Hmmm... I've got TONS of manzanilla kicking around... let me see if I can do something savory with it. Maybe some chicken breast boiled in it with cinammon, cumin and chillies and then grilled.


----------



## Dina (May 18, 2007)

Sorry, but there's no such thing as manzanilla buñuelos. It's used mainly for tea for upset stomach or tension and as a cleanser. I will research further on what other recipes it could be used for. It has a wonderful scent I wouldn't be surprised if it was used in some desserts.Relaxing With Chamomile | Tips & Techniques Parenting: Mom: Self care: Relaxing with chamomile - Tips and recipes


----------

